# Looking for types of Semi-Aquatic Reptiles; Lizard or Amphibian



## H3nry (Nov 11, 2009)

Heyy duudes.

Welll, ive got a empty 27"x12"x15" tank and im looking for diffrent types of semi aquatic lizard or anphibian but NOT african clawed frogs or any type of salamander or newt.

THANKS


----------



## cheesekipper (Mar 16, 2010)

That would suit a water dragon for a while I think wouldn't be able to support a fully grown adult though. Someone will have to clarify this but I think I'm right


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Croc skinks :no1:


----------



## H3nry (Nov 11, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Croc skinks :no1:


are these semi aquatic?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

get some tree frogs


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

cheesekipper said:


> That would suit a water dragon for a while I think wouldn't be able to support a fully grown adult though. Someone will have to clarify this but I think I'm right


 That's not even big enough for a baby. They need height, width and a decent depth. Atleast 4ft high. They get nose rub if the enclosure isn't big enough.


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

cheesekipper said:


> That would suit a water dragon for a while I think wouldn't be able to support a fully grown adult though. Someone will have to clarify this but I think I'm right


 

WHAT?!! :devil:

Not in a million years would that be suitable for a cwd, please dont comment if u are unsure


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

You could make a riverbed setup and have shallow water in there and use it for tribolontus gracillis (Red eyed crocodile skinks) really easy to house all you need is a basking spot of 88


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

cheesekipper said:


> That would suit a water dragon for a while I think wouldn't be able to support a fully grown adult though. Someone will have to clarify this but I think I'm right


Must be pygmy water dragons or something. This is way to small


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Croc skink's is an awesome suggestion. I know you ruled out most amphibs but what about axies ! ??


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres my red eyes..... try not to fall in love at first sight


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

circusdj said:


> WHAT?!! :devil:
> 
> Not in a million years would that be suitable for a cwd, please dont comment if u are unsure


no need to rip heads off people


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> image
> 
> Heres my red eyes..... try not to fall in love at first sight


i havent fallen in love do i win some sort of prize or something


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> image
> 
> Heres my red eyes..... try not to fall in love at first sight


I have, I've been looking at them all night and they're just getting more and more appealing... any eggs?? :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

H3nry said:


> Heyy duudes.
> 
> Welll, ive got a empty 27"x12"x15" tank and im looking for diffrent types of semi aquatic lizard or anphibian but NOT african clawed frogs or any type of salamander or newt.
> 
> THANKS


 fire bellied toads. whats wrong with salamanders could have crocodile newts


----------

